# Treadle sewing machine cabinet



## Schroedc (Feb 5, 2018)

This is the treadle cabinet I've been building here- https://woodbarter.com/threads/mtuaiga-time-to-er-sing-for-my-supper.33979/

Yesterday put 3 coats of Wipe on Polyurethane on everything after finishing sanding and final tweaks. Today I rubbed it all down with 000 Steel Wool and furniture wax and rubbed it out for a nice smooth silky satin finish. Reassembled everything and put the belt back on. Tested the new bobbin winder and made some adjustments to the flywheel pivot and the bobbin tension and I have it working flawlessly with Schmetz 80/12 needles which are my favorite go to for almost everything I do. I was originally going to put pulls on the drawers but with the way they are built they have a lip on the bottom of the face so really easy to pull out and that flat, clean look is really sharp. I may change my mind once the pulls I ordered arrive (Antique cast iron pulls from printers type trays) but for now I'm satisfied. Comments and Critiques are welcome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 10


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2018)

Awesome....I really like the curly maple drawer bottoms...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2018)

No ink bottle in the drawer?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 5, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Awesome....I really like the curly maple drawer bottoms...



Thins from @Mike1950

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 5, 2018)

Very nice!!! Colin, you are a man of many talents!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 5, 2018)

Looks great Colin! The grain running in a continuus pattern across the front is spot-on! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 5, 2018)

Nice, thins are so nice for this stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 5, 2018)

Tony said:


> Looks great Colin! The grain running in a continuus pattern across the front is spot-on! Tony



Yeah, when I can I do like to do that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 5, 2018)

Beautiful, well done sir!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jeff M. (Feb 5, 2018)

Great Job Colin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 5, 2018)

Nice work! Beautiful and functional!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 6, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful Colin; very nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## lvstealth (Feb 13, 2018)

Wow! That's awesome! My mother had an old singer like that. She would have loved such a beautiful cabinet!


----------

